# Need new shocks for 88 SE-v6 King Cab.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey. I am looking to have new shocks by the end of the weekend. 

I have plenty of 'shock and muffler' places near to my house. That would probably mean Midas or Munroe. 

What is the best shock for this truck, and what is the easiest way to install them?

Thanks, veesix


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey, just back from ACE hardware, that place is 'jumping', believe me, this economy is pulling through.

I picked up some JB Weld, trying to plug a hole in my cat. left by the EGR tube that rusted away.


Any ideas out there about the Shocks??????


veesix


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I replaced minewith Monroe's... they were like $20ea and it took me maybe an hour to change them out (always has to be one bolt that gives you problems..)


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks SPEEDO, I won't do the work myself, not this time anyway. Around here I have Midas, Munroe, Sears, the Nissan dealer, and a couple of private shops.

Forget about the dealership, they always treat me like 'your truck it too dirty, and your money has germs."

I got the JB Weld into that open EGR port, on the cat. It was a bit like pushing honey uphill. But, I got the epoxy in there and plugged it in with a dowel.

Any more ideas about shocks?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

That J-B Weld is not a fast curing. The epoxy in the mix pot still feels tacky, even after about 6 hours.

It should be ok by Sunday.

I am pulling the trigger on those shocks soon. It would be great to have some input from the forum members.

Thanks, veesix


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey,

Just got back from the 'Brake-Tire-Muffler' place. They are asking $455 for new shocks!

I could not believe it. Maybe I will do it myself if the option is getting robbed.

By the way, here is some high temp epoxy I picked up at Auto Zone. It claims to be good to 2000 F plus. It is for the hole in the catalytic converter.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

And check out this exhaust leak.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

1. You would be better off cutting the bolts off that flange, inserting a new gasket and new bolts. You can "epoxy" it, but I assure you it will not last.

2. Monroe shocks are about as cheap as you can get, and will ride a little soft. KYB would be better if you can afford it. Everything else just gets more and more expensive.

3. Have a hack saw or a cutting torch handy. It is likely that you will have to cut the stud off the top of the front shocks - they rust solid nasty

4. As long as nothing breaks, changing shocks is easy.

Good luck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try shockwarehouse.com


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks, I will check that out. I have the Sears Automotive page open now, in another tab. 

They have some names I have not seen before. Edelbrock for one, and KYB. Where did KYB come from?

What shock will work best with this 88 king cab? thats what I want to know.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you can wait a while, Sears has the their Monroe gas shocks on sale for half price ever so often. I got all 4 for $50 and put them on myself. The last time I saw them on sale I think they were around $16.50 each which is still a good price for major brand gas shocks. They're not offroad or autocross shocks but pretty good for the average 2x4 truck driver.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

KYB's are on a lot of Nissans... have been for many moons


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, how many moons, is many moons?

Thanks for the advice Oldnissanguy. I just spoke to the guy at AutoZone. He said they just had a 'buy 3, get 1 free' deal on shocks. I will be looking out for a good price.

Thanks, Skinny G. Those bolts, just fell off. Actually, 1 bolt dropped out after a few light hammer taps; I got a socket onto the 2nd bolt, it broke free after a very slight turn.

Here is the pic. AutoZone will order a new gasket for me, it could take a day.


----------



## imperium (Sep 11, 2008)

before you fic the exhaust could you possibly get a video with sound , i wanna know what the v6 sounds like without a muffler


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

veesix said:


> Well, how many moons, is many moons?
> 
> Since the 70's... that I know of


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Loved those 70's; I miss Disco, and no, it does not suck.

I should be getting the new gasket today. But, the bolts are not included.

I'll pull the truck into the garage this morning, and start chipping away at the old gasket. Autozone sells a flange repair kit. That might come in handy.

Here is a picture of those old bolts. They are sitting on top of a Tiffany crystal wine glass, it was a wedding gift. I thought it would make for an interesting image. Don't tell my wife though.

Anyone know what type of bolts these are?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Off the Titanic?

Use replacement bolts that fit. They could even be from the hardware store. Not a critical fastener.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, if you have not guessed it by now, this thread turned into a 'shock thread' plus 'exhaust leak' thread. Sorry about that guys.

Here is an image of my best guess at the correct gasket. The bolt holes are 3-1/4" from the centers. As it turns out, this is to big. It is almost impossible to find the right gasket. I may stop by the dealership, for my annual dose of "sticker shock."











And, here is a look at the finished job. I will have to re-due this fix, no doubt about it. I turned the snot out of those bolts, but could not get that joint to come together. Any one have any ideas?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

HI-Get the thickest bolts, that will fit thru everything, in at least a grade 5(they don't have to be metric), and try doubling up the gasket. I've had to double them before, and their still holding. Try tightening each side a little at a time, until it's tight.
Good Luck


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks, I did buy 2 gaskets just in case (of something). And those are grade 8 bolts.

The store sells a 'Flange Repair Kit.' It's a metal bracket that fits around the pipe, just behind the flange weld. One bracket on each side, then draw the pipes together. The Kit comes with bolts.

Maybe this will be a triple gasket job?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Come to think of it, I did use 3 gaskets on here. I sandwiched a full gasket between between 2 that I trimmed, then made sure everything was ligned up before tightening.
I did it 3 years ago, and nothing is hanging when I took this about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey imperium,

I can tell you how the v6 sounds, right out of the manifolds; Loud, very loud. I like a mellower sounding exhaust. When the system is back together, maybe I can record some audio. The Flowmaster has an ok sound.

Check out this cookie! It is a Mrs. Fields, and it's very good. I had a small piece for breakfast.

Happy Bird Day folks.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas folks.

I have today off, so it's the perfect time to take the truck to the shop. 

I took a shot at the repair, but hey....it is now time, to go to a professional.

Thank you Family Muffler, in Bradenton, FL. Nice job, good service, and a great price.

Chet, at Family Muffler said, 'time to delete the flange, and weld in a patch.' And I totally agree with him.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Time to get this thread back on track; It is a shock thread, sorry about the detour.

Stopped by Sears Automotive today. They have 2 types of Munroe shocks: The 59.99 kind, and the 69.99 kind. This price includes installation.

Not a bad price, I was disappointed to learn, that the shocks are not kept, in stock. Ordering takes about 4 or 5 days. 

Like I said, not a bad price, $280. The shop just down the street, from Sears, was asking $455.

veesix


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Like I said, the last time Sears had them on sale here they were less that $17 each for the Monroe Gas. The Sensa-Tracs were higher.

I can't speak for Florida, but based on personal experience in North Carolina and observing other customers, I will no longer let Sears anywhere near my vehicles.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I have used Sears, more than a few times. Alway had good luck. Once, they did over torque a lug bolt, I tried to change a tire, and ended up with a sheared bolt. 

But, I drove it back to Sears (not even the same one) and they fixed it pronto.


----------

